# Does your dog stare at you?



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I get "The Stare" from Boss. Could be he needs out or his ball is stuck under a piece of furniture or we got ice out and forgot to give him his cube, etc. But I know he is trying to tell me something, so I always say "show me". He will go to the door if he wants out or go to wherever the ball is stuck at or go sit in front of the freezer. 

Does your dog stare at you? If so, what does it mean?


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Jake NEVER stares for attention-he barks with head turned if he wants something.He will share eye contact when he is being praised for training success -but doesn't make eye contact during training.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

B watches me like a hawk needs to know where I am at all times
not a bad thing


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto doesn't stare but Morgan does. She'll do something like today, sit in the doorway to the front porch and stare at me, expecting me to read her mind. I believe she was thinking Would you get really mad if I killed Otto over a Corn Pop?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca doesn't stare, and she never asks to go out unless I happen to be near the door (then she'll go over to it, but usually she just goes out to lay on the porch), or asks for food or help with her toys either. She will watch me when I am eating but she doesn't stare intently.

My terrier Pooch did have "the stare" which he would do if he wanted something. He would give this intense look like he was trying to telepathically communicate what he wanted. He did this if he really had to go out, or if his water bowl was empty, he lost the ball and couldn't reach it, etc... If he had to go out badly he would stare and stare and if that didn't work he would move onto whining and nudging, and finally barking urgently. I would ask him what he wanted such as "Do you want to go out?" no reaction meant no... "Do you need water?" etc until I got the right thing. As soon as I got it right I'd know because he would either bark at me (meaning "Yes!") or he would head towards the object (the door or water dish in those examples.) If I got it wrong he would keep staring. 

My Golden Retriever Ginger never gave intense stares, she would "stare" at people but it was in a soft, loving, I-know-you-want-to-pet-me way rather than in a focused I-need-something way.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Both of my dogs stare and stare and stare. With Halo it means "give me food". With Keefer (who also loves food) it means "I worship the ground you walk on".


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Zappa always stares at me. I think he likes to watch what I'm doing. Sometimes he gives me the cocked head stare or has his head on his paws and looks up at me and I know that means he wants some lovin'.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi has devoted his life to either staring at me or his ball. Like Keefer, he is utterly devoted to me and must document my every move and anticipate my every wish.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, because since the moment I got Miko, I've been rewarding for eye contact and focus, it's kind of engrained now. He's always staring at me and knows if he wants something, eye contact is the way to go. So I always catch him staring at me and never know what for haha.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Sean stares when our kitten, Gizmo, is doing something he's not supposed to do, i.e. earlier this week he was playing with the chains you pull to turn on one of the table lamps and knocked it over. Sean knew it was a no-no and probably wanted the little bugger to get in trouble.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

With Grimm, a stare means either that he wants me to put his working vest on him, or, it means I am about to have a seizure.

Grimm will also stare at a guest for .25th of a split nanosecond, before launching to kiss 'em with his TurboTongue.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

With Magnum, a stare was adoration.. he would just lay there staring at me. With Mya, she'll come stand right in front of us and stare us down, until we say "gotta go outside?" or "do you have to potty?" And she'll start barking like she's saying "yes!YES! I DO! I DO have to go outside!! right now please!!"


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Luke watches my every move and follows me where ever I go. But when he wants something he will sit in front of me and stare until I ask him "what do you want, show me?". He will then look under the couch (toy stuck under there), go to the door (potty), go look at the treat jar ( i deserve something) , or go touch his leash where it is hanging up (time for our walk). He makes it perfectly clear what he wants. One day when my nephew was standing in the kitchen talking to me, Luke came in stared at my nephew for about 10 seconds, stared at the treat jar for about 5-6 seconds and looked back at my nephew. I laughed and said for a dog that can't speak words I think he just told you exactly what he wanted.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

If Jerzey stares she generally wants something too. Most often it's to go to the bathroom since that's the only think she literally can't accomplish on her own.

Generally, you can ask her "food?" "water?" "potty?" and the word that gets the largest head-tilt is what she's looking for.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

I've been doing the reward for eye contact thing too with these guys. Mostly they stare to gauge facial expression. Samantha was really good at it. If she detected the least little bit of sadness or tension, she would get this worried look on her face and we would have to tell her "It's OK" and smile, then she would get all happy and smile and wag her tail.

With Lucy and Nikki, I'm noticing it's pretty much the same thing, although more with Lucy, who has a very expressive face. With Nikki, I sometimes get the feeling that she's staring at me in an assessment sort of way...like she's sizing me up or something. And sometimes I swear she's looking at me wondering what sort of mischief she can get away with.

Anyway, sometimes when they stare I ask them what they want...other times I just say, "Hello pretty girl!" a couple of times in a high voice and they happily go back to what they were doing.


There are times when I honestly think one or the other of them is going to up and say something to me in English....


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

With my Standard Schnauzer, Hershey, her stare is mostly to get my attention so that I can entertain her, lol! If the stare is ignored she will add soft "Woofs" all the while still staring, She is a demanding and pushy, but totally adorable, dog. 

My GSD, Toffee, stares also, but with her it is more like she is watching my face to see what my facial expressions are. It feels like she just loves me sooooo much, that she can't help but watch me. It's amazing really, I've only had her since April! She's very attentive.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Duncan doesn't stare, but Anna does. I think it's more of just watching us and knowing where we are and what we're doing at all times! Sometimes her stare means "play with me or throw that" other times, she just stares at us. I don't mind it though.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi stares at us a LOT! With her, it usually means she wants something or she's trying to understand what we're saying. But sometimes she just stares for no reason at all.

A while back, I read somewhere that your dog shouldn't be staring at you because it's a sign of dominance. By the looks of this poll, it looks like it's a common GSD trait!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

absolutely! and if he thinks I'm being a bit slow on the uptake, then he will sigh at me until I ask him what's wrong. Then he will jump up and show me what he wants. Funny thing (sort of) is that he won't ask anyone else. So if I've gone to bed, he will come lay his head on the bed and sigh and stare until I wake up. Then I yell, "someone see what the dog wants!" and he trots off to show them. Needless to say, I make sure that the door is securely shut when I go to bed.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

If Rogue is staring at me, it is usually just her emitting love through her eyes to me, you can totally see the love in her eyes. 

If Riddick is staring at me it usually means he either wants to eat, go potty, play, someone is in the driveway or he wants a belly rub. I don't get lovie eyes from him, only from my little girl.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Karin, I think it has more to do with intelligence than "alph-ism". Like these dogs are so smart they study your every move and UNDERSTAND you just by looking at you, and they want to understand you (so much devotion) they just look at you.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Yep! Denali stares at me but she's my little velcro puppy and always has to be where mommy is. 
She'll usually keep an eye on me so she can make sure to follow me everywhere


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog stares at me. i think when he does that
he's watching me for something to do or it's what are you going to do now. he doesn't stare at me all of the time. 

i just asked my GF if Loki stares at her and she said yes
because he thinks she's beautifull and she's mommy. now we know
why they stare.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beau does this all the time. I usually say "show me" as well and she will take me or anyone else who is "listening" to her to whatever it is that she wants.

People find it hilarious, but we are use to it... Haha.

As for Stark, YES! He stares at me, at other dogs, at people, at objects, it's almost like he is studying everything and everyone right now. It's really interesting to watch him "stare" and see if you can figure out what he's thinking. He will also stare at me if I am not "getting" what he is trying to communicate to me.. 

How I love Shepherds!


----------



## mandelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, 46 yes, 0 no! Most definately a Shepherd thing!

Ricca stares at me with anticipation.... like "What are you doing? Food related? Getting ready for a car right? What?!"

Logan stares at me while we're walking in the house but it's hard on walks to gain that same focus. The difference being in the house he walks into walls, doors, the computer chair... outside there's nothing to bump into but he doesn't stare at me! Or he looks where I'm looking.

We're in the middle of moving, so we've been sleeping on an air mattress in the living room. TV on the floor, just the computer chair and a plastic patio chair for seating... very college-esque. Logan's new thing is to lay next to me, put his chin on my elbow, and stare at the TV with me. Ricca hates TV unless Meerkat Manner is on.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Make that 47


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when Riddick is looking at you with his
many different looks that is "lovie eyes".



> Originally Posted By: vectorSketcherIf Rogue is staring at me, it is usually just her emitting love through her eyes to me, you can totally see the love in her eyes.
> 
> If Riddick is staring at me it usually means he either wants to eat, go potty, play, someone is in the driveway or he wants a belly rub. I don't get lovie eyes from him, only from my little girl.


----------



## rubmybelly (Aug 30, 2006)

Bear stares at me and he'll make direct eye contact until I look away because it does creep me out. I haven't figured out why he does this sometimes. It isn't that often.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

usually means he wants to go out or wants a toy


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: rubmybellyBear stares at me and he'll make direct eye contact until I look away because it does creep me out. I haven't figured out why he does this sometimes. It isn't that often.


its a challenge, never be the first one to look away, its a sign of weakness in dog language.

thats saying that he isnt looking at you because he wants something


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: george1990Well, because since the moment I got Miko, I've been rewarding for eye contact and focus, it's kind of engrained now. He's always staring at me and knows if he wants something, eye contact is the way to go. So I always catch him staring at me and never know what for haha.


I've been working on Phoenix and his focus for the past year...only problem now, I have believe when he's staring at me, it's because he's trying to use his supernatural powers, willing me to do his bidding...meaning go get the balls...all of the balls...and the flying squirrel...don't forget the squirrel...


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Buck stares at me all the time. He'll lie in his chair or his favorite spot and just stare. He's usually got a look on his face like he's thinking, trying to figure something out. In the morning when I'm getting ready for work he lies on the bed staring.. creepy when you're getting dressed.









Chazz, well he could care less. He stares only when he has to go out. He'll sit and just bore holes through me until I get up to take them out.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Banjo stares some, mostly when we are playing a game and I'm trying to fake him out.

Being a bit older now instead of staring at me to make sure I'm not going to vanish he now puts a paw on my foot or leg or whatever is easy.


----------



## sheribeari (Sep 25, 2009)

Jager is just like that too... My husband calls the cocked head stare his RCA look. He is not allowed to beg, so when we are eating, he will lay with his head between his paws and give us "that look".


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Times X 3


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Both of my guys stare at me. If they're not sleeping or totally relaxed and chilling out, they're laser-locked on me, watching my every move. I think they're just trying to figure out how what I'M doing is going to affect them. 

And of course if I ignore the "I want something" stares, Gunner follows up with the barking and Riley typically launches himself at me.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky stares all the time. If he really wants/needs something he will get so close he is almost touching me. Of course show me sends him on his way. Rocky always watches me. Only time it bothers me is when I am eating, so I send him out of the room. If I am in the kitchen making lunches or washing dishes he will lay on the floor and his eyes do not leave me.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Haha Baya stares when we are doing anything but paying attention to her when shes awake. You can look up and shes staring at you and as soon as she gets your attention she runs at you. WHen I wake up in the morning she is starring, as soon as I make a move shes slobbering all over my face lol. The creepiest by far though is when I go to the bathroom she will stare at me (cus god forbid she wait outside like a mannered dog lol) w/this impatient look on her face, it creeps me out lol


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes...and if you stare back...he starts barking and he will want to play!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Shiloh stares at me, but only when I'm eating.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I will think no one is watching me but let me try to quietly walk out of the room and there are four bodies following close behind.

Even when I think they're sleeping I look and the eyes come open and they are watching my everymove.


----------

